# How to upgrade to a 922?



## ebaltz

How do I upgrade one of my existing receivers to a 922? I have a 722 and a 501. Nothing on Dish's site lets me do it there, and emailing support wasn't any help either as they sent me to a link that didn't even work. Why should it be this hard? What is it going to cost me?


----------



## P Smith

Call CSR and ask - only dn employee has access to your 'score' ie that price what you'll pay for such upgrade if it apply to your status. 
Easy way - eBay - pay $350 (item#150530520584) or so and $17+ each month and it will be your.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Probably $199.


----------



## P Smith

RasputinAXP said:


> Probably $199.


That's why he need to call CSR first. To avoid guessing factor.


----------



## TulsaOK

I'm not sure if that solves the "guessing factor".


----------



## P Smith

Umm, that's only one chance to got the $$$ or buy it as I pointed above.


----------



## 356B

I thought I read here that someone got the 922 for 100 bucks and someone else said for free.......!pepsi! if that's true the 922 is truly in phase out mode.....:brush:

:icon_band


----------



## P Smith

oh, and the URL is ?


----------



## 356B

P Smith said:


> oh, and the URL is ?


If you're questioning the validity why don't you just say so......? like I said, I thought I read that here......... regardless the vip922 is obviously to some a disappointment........at this point I really cannot recommend it, I've had mine since early spring, buggy, buggy, and more buggy......need a URL for that ?:grin:


----------



## P Smith

no, I'd like to read how ppl get it free, that's it


----------



## olguy

356B said:


> I thought I read here that someone got the 922 for 100 bucks and someone else said for free.......!pepsi! if that's true the 922 is truly in phase out mode.....:brush:
> 
> :icon_band


I remember reading that as well. My immediate thought at the time was "yeah, right" and I still don't believe anyone has gotten one for less than $199. A lot of people say a lot of things. And when only 1 or 2 people claim to get something for nothing I have trouble believing it. I do believe you read it though because I did.


----------



## TulsaOK

I read it as well.


----------



## 356B

P Smith said:


> oh, and the URL is ?





tommiet said:


> Did an on line chat and upgraded from a 722 to a 922 for free. Well it will cost me a $15.00 service charge. I pushed for a free OTA module, and was put on hold for 3 minutes and they came back and said no.....





356B said:


> I suppose it was just a matter of time before dishTV started giving away the 922...... :new_puppy the early up-graders, like me... got yanked for 200 bucks. :icon_stup I wonder how well the 922 upgrades are going...? :blowout:
> :icon_band


I knew I didn't dream it.......:sure: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184862&highlight=vip922+free


----------



## P Smith

Just one guy ... Could be some error from dn side ? Or the info missed something ? Scanned bill ?


----------



## RasputinAXP

And we never heard from him again. I have my doubts that he got it for free.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

There was also an infamous guy who bought a 922 from eBay months before it actually was released...

Sometimes things happen, but it doesn't mean they are the norm even if they do happen.


----------



## 356B

P Smith said:


> Just one guy ... Could be some error from dn side ? Or the info missed something ? Scanned bill ?


 His last post was 12/2/10.......131 post....apparently no drive by, perhaps he'll chime in..........I'm not surprised at anything dishTV does anymore.......


----------



## rick6668

I received an offer in the mail with my bill just the other day. I currently have the 622. This offer said free HD DVR Upgrade, HD free for life with a 2 year comittment.

I called them up and asked about the offer to upgrade my DVR and the CSR said that this was for people who did not already have a HD DVR. I told her that I was interested in the 922 and was hoping that this offer was valid to upgrade from the 622 to the 922. She said they could upgrade me, but the cost was $200. She then put me on hold and after 10 minutes or so said she was able to offer me the 922 for $100. I told her that I currently have 2 TV's hooked up to my 622 and asked if the 922 would allow that and she said not yet so she threw in the 211 for no charge.(I see from other posts that this is now enabled). They are coming Tuesday to set everything up and also waived any installation fee. With the free HD, my bill is actually going to go down. This is all with a 2 year commitment. I was not under any current contract. I just wanted to let others know that if you want the 922, it can be had for $100.


----------



## 356B

rick6668 said:


> I just wanted to let others know that if you want the 922, it can be had for $100.


Well... isn't this interesting ? I got a 722K for free with my 200 buck 922 upgrade and a two year commitment last spring. :icon_stup It seems the worm has turned.........!pepsi!

:icon_band


----------



## jkane

Called yesterday to ask. $200 was the quote. I have been a good paying customer for 16 years. They always offer me good deals. I would have thought they would give me the best deal. I suppose if I "beg" I might get a better deal than $200. Just not sure I am ready to bite the bullet. Probably next year when the xmas bills all clear out! :eek2:


----------



## RasputinAXP

anecdotal evidence aside, 200 is the best deal on the 922.


----------



## P Smith

no yet free


----------



## saberfly

Its still $200 and if you get the right CSR you can get the install for free. Thats the best i can get. OH and begging didnt help.


----------

